# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الشفتنة راحت ليهم في راسهم

## طارق حامد

*ورد في صحيفة الهلال الخبر الآتي :- 
تسلم مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال أمس خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) طالب بموجبه النادي بدفع مبلغ 70 ألف دولار للنجيري إيجييدا أمولادي الذي شكى الهلال للإتحاد الدولي.. يذكر أن أمولادي قد احترف بصفوف الهلال لفترة ستة أشهر فقط لم يحقق خلالها نجاحا تذكر. 

أبطال الإعارات والوهمية ظهروا إن شاء الله يكون كتب كل التفاصيل عن الإعارة الوهمية ما يكون طالب بفلوسه بس 

كما ورد في صحيفة المشاهد الخبر الآتي 
ابعد الاطار الفني للهلال مدافع الفريق سامي عبد الله من حساباته للمباريات الاعدادية القادمة وذلك بسبب الاصابة الي تعرض لها في ايام الاعداد الاولى وحرمته من التدريبات وكان طبيب الفريق الدكتور احمد درويش قد استبعد مشاركة اللاعب في الفترة الحالية وقال بان المدافع يحتاج لوقت حتى يستطيع ملامسة الكرة وهذا ما يؤكد ان سامي لن يستطيع المشاركة الا في البرنامج الاعدادي الثالث الذي ستقام بالخرطوم. 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*مشكور طارق على المعلومات و ربما يأتى عثمانو مامادو لطلب مستحقاته و البوليفى كواريزما دى سوزا من بعده .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله ياطارق الجماعه ديل بعد الفلسه الحاصله الا يقفلو النادي النادي ويعرضو للبيع
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*انها حفرة الارباب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*هههههههههههاااااااااي

يخلوهو ماسورة يفكوهو خازوق ...

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كان عندهم شفتنة كان راحت

ياحبيب غير العنوان ( الشفتنة ) ماركة مسجلة ولا بنطالب بكافة الحقوق المدنية والتأديبية


الشفوت بتزعل
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*عجبني ليهم تاني بجيبو سيرة الحضري 
اها يا صاحبي والسبعين الف لحلوح البدفعا منو واليومين ديل اللحلوح طاير في السما
:blb6:
*

----------


## Gold star

*وبعد ده كلو فاتحين خشمهم   الحضري ما بجي  الحضري سوداني الحضري مصري  قروشو تعمل مستشفي  اها الليلة اللعملو المستشفي هم
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ورد في صحيفة الهلال الخبر الآتي :- 
تسلم مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال أمس خطابا رسميا من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) طالب بموجبه النادي بدفع مبلغ 70 ألف دولار للنجيري إيجييدا أمولادي الذي شكى الهلال للإتحاد الدولي.. يذكر أن أمولادي قد احترف بصفوف الهلال لفترة ستة أشهر فقط لم يحقق خلالها نجاحا تذكر. 

أبطال الإعارات والوهمية ظهروا إن شاء الله يكون كتب كل التفاصيل عن الإعارة الوهمية ما يكون طالب بفلوسه بس 

كما ورد في صحيفة المشاهد الخبر الآتي 
ابعد الاطار الفني للهلال مدافع الفريق سامي عبد الله من حساباته للمباريات الاعدادية القادمة وذلك بسبب الاصابة الي تعرض لها في ايام الاعداد الاولى وحرمته من التدريبات وكان طبيب الفريق الدكتور احمد درويش قد استبعد مشاركة اللاعب في الفترة الحالية وقال بان المدافع يحتاج لوقت حتى يستطيع ملامسة الكرة وهذا ما يؤكد ان سامي لن يستطيع المشاركة الا في البرنامج الاعدادي الثالث الذي ستقام بالخرطوم. 



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لسة سادومبا جاي في الطريق
امولادي .. عفيت منك 
سامي والله العظيم ، مالو ما كانو عارفنو معوق
الله يعينهن .. مساكين
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

والله ياطارق الجماعه ديل بعد الفلسه الحاصله الا يقفلو النادي النادي ويعرضو للبيع



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تفتكر حيتقيم بي كم ؟ذ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

كان عندهم شفتنة كان راحت

ياحبيب غير العنوان ( الشفتنة ) ماركة مسجلة ولا بنطالب بكافة الحقوق المدنية والتأديبية


الشفوت بتزعل



هو الشفت بقول انا شفت ؟

يا حبيب ديل كرهونا الحياة الرئيس الشفت  ...

الرئيس صلعوك الكورة اها كلها طارت ليهم في راسهم ...
والاعارة الكندشة ظهرت ...
هم قائلين الفيفا مجدي شمس الدين ...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مرحبا بكم في نادي النطيحه والمترديه وما اكل السبع
*

----------

